
Kubb: A Project Management Dashboard for Agencies and Dev Teams - thearchvolta
http://kubbapp.com/
======
bgnm2000
Just a comment on the landing page. Needlessly animating all the content into
the page as it scrolls is terrible UX. I'm trying to read and just totally
distracted by stuff flying into view - no thanks.

~~~
bbx
I'm more annoyed by the page only displaying a loading spinner for 10 seconds,
waiting for the 6MB background video to preload, before showing _any_ content.

Most people would have probably left by then.

------
7imbrook
I'm all for process and I think it's really important, but putting so much
extra emphases and importance on numbers that don't aways give good estimates
doesn't help anyone.

------
rememberlenny
Pretty cool.

I can imagine this would be great for freelancers with a few clients.

